# If you didn't have Kontakt .......



## synthnut (Nov 24, 2010)

Which version would you opt for to put into a new Mac running Snow Leopard and why ? ......Are there some versions that have a lower overhead , and run better ? ..Thanks, Jim


----------



## polypx (Nov 24, 2010)

Kontakt 4, of course, since it has more scripting options, loads faster, etc, etc. Kontakt 3 has been dead for a while now.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 24, 2010)

K4 definitely.

K3.5 is proven pretty unstable over here when developing.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 24, 2010)

Not even a close call, K4.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 24, 2010)

EvilDragon @ Wed Nov 24 said:


> K4 definitely.
> 
> K3.5 is proven pretty unstable over here when developing.



Really, I haven't upgraded yet because 3.5 has been performing really well with me. Of course I don't do extensive scripting so I guess that might make the difference.


----------



## Coil (Nov 25, 2010)

k4 because it`s half the price till the end of the month >8o


----------



## synthnut (Nov 25, 2010)

Who's selling it for 1/2 price ? ....Thanks, Jim


----------



## synthnut (Nov 25, 2010)

Who's selling it for 1/2 price ? ....Thanks, Jim


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 25, 2010)

NI.


----------



## Dynamitec (Nov 25, 2010)

K4 is the best Kontakt version so far! Definitely wouldn't go back to anything earlier than K4.


----------



## synthnut (Nov 25, 2010)

Call me stupid, but I don't see anything listed at all that says that Kontakt 4 or Komplete 7 is selling for 1/2 price ANYWHERE ....?????......Please advise ....Thanks, Jim


----------



## JohnG (Nov 25, 2010)

I love K 3.5. Stable on PC (32 & 64 bit), Mac (32 bit). Only K4 seems to want to work in 64 bit on my Mac, however. But I'm in no rush to upgrade everything. 

I have read of quite annoying memory grabbing issues with K4. I believe that the workaround is to load Kontakt 4 last.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 25, 2010)

synthnut @ 25.11.2010 said:


> Call me stupid, but I don't see anything listed at all that says that Kontakt 4 or Komplete 7 is selling for 1/2 price ANYWHERE ....?????......Please advise ....Thanks, Jim




Go to NI's site, it's the big news. If you manage to load it, their servers are overloaded by the number of requests. :D


----------



## synthnut (Nov 25, 2010)

Great way to do business.....Have a 1/2 price sale, and then only have one site where you sell your product so that the servers can't handle the volume ..... Oh well .....Better laid plans .....Jim

BTW ...How long is the sale, and can you purchase a hard copy from Native Instruments or do you have to download ? ....Thanks, Jim


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 25, 2010)

It lasts till 29 Nov, I bet it's download only.


----------



## synthnut (Nov 25, 2010)

EvilDragon, 
Thanks for the info ...I'm waiting on another computer to get to me , so this is not the one I want to put anything on ....Oh well , maybe a Christmas sale ? .....I hope ....Thanks again , Jim


----------



## polypx (Nov 25, 2010)

> ...I'm waiting on another computer to get to me , so this is not the one I want to put anything on ....



Jim, once you've bought Kontakt, you can put it on any computer you like. I've probably changed computers 6 or 7 times since I first bought Kontakt. You own the authorization, not the install.


----------



## synthnut (Nov 25, 2010)

Polypx,
So you're saying that if the sale is download only, and I download it to my computer that I'm using now, I can later put it on a different computer and not have to pay additional money to do so ? ....I don't need any special licenses ? ....Thanks, Jim


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 25, 2010)

Nope, just install it on your second computer.


----------



## synthnut (Nov 25, 2010)

I finally got on the site and saw what you guys were telling me ....Thank you all for the heads up .....I realized early on that I wanted to get the entire Komplete package and that this was the perfect time to do so with 1/2 off ....No cigar !!....Only individual packs for 1/2 off ....I'll go ahead and get Komplete 7 when I get my new computer .....Thanks for all your help ...Jim


----------



## polypx (Nov 26, 2010)

Jim,

Firstly, NI allows you to install Kontakt on at least 2 computers anyway (I have it on both my main computer and my laptop).

Secondly, when you buy a new computer, you just UNAUTHORIZE your old one, and use the same number to authorize your new one instead.

Easy.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 26, 2010)

More and more NCW instruments are going to make this the app to beat IMHO.
I have a blast using this now.

Konakt 2.0 was a PITA as it performed terribly compared to Gigastudio, but the instruments were so well crafted it was a must.
But now 4.0 is on stable ground and its in the hands of the developers to create instruments to work with NCW.

I heard a guy rehersing his parts on a Kurzweil Ribbon controller using LASSs' Solo Cello and it was amazing. I have been using sampled content since 1985 so I don't impress easily, but it is sounds like this that get me feverish.
It worked so well using a mulit zone ribbon it could easily do Erhu mock ups.

Even if Garritan ever gets Gigastudio back up and running, Kontakt is just years ahead in maturity now.


----------



## synthnut (Nov 26, 2010)

polypx,
Thanks for the info ....much appreciated 

I'm going to Kontakt because N.I. has not sold it off to other companies , and it's their baby and it continues to evolve ....When there was a clear dividing line between Kontakt or Giga , I took the Giga route , and bought into many sample sets .... Tascam dropped Giga like a bad habit , and left EVERYONE in a lurch ....Sure you can try to get a decent conversion from Kontakt , but it's not the same ....I will NEVER buy a thing from Tascam ever in my life again .....I don't care if they GIVE me their product , I will give it away .... I'm a lot more cautious now .....I've waited a LONG time to finally decide to purchase Komplete and will probably not buy into any other software until I KNOW it is fully developed .....Thanks for listenning ....Jim


----------

